# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Giải giúp mình bài tập này nha !!

## danghoaqt

Viết chương trình hướng đối tượng quản lý *Cầu Thủ* gồm các thuộc tính: *Mã Cầu Thủ, Tên Cầu Thủ, Tuổi, Ghi Bàn.*

*Cầu Thủ Chuyên nghiệp* là một lớp kế thừa từ lớp *Cầu thủ* có thêm thuộc tính *ngày vào làm việc* và* số trận vào sân đấu.* Để tính tiền thưởng của 
*cầu thủ chuyên nghiệp = 3.000.000 + số trận đấu * 5000 + ghi bàn *200.000*

*Cầu Thủ Hạng 2* cũng là một lớp kế thừa từ lớp *Cầu thủ* có thêm thuộc tính *ngày tập luyện/ 1 tháng* và Mức độ tiến bộ={giỏi, khá, tb}. Để tính tiền thưởng cho 
*Cầu thủ hạng 2=1.000.000 + ngày tập luyện*30.000+(Nếu mức độ là giỏi thì cộng thêm 500.000, khá thì cộng thêm 200.000 còn lại thì không cộng thêm)*
Yêu cầu:
1. Xây dựng 3 lớp trên
2. Xây dựng mảng các đối tượng để quản lý n *Cầu Thủ* 
Nếu nhập 0: Cầu Thủ Chuyên Nghiệp
Nếu nhập 1: Cầu thủ hạng 2
Viết chương trình nhập các Cầu thủ trên
+ Tính tổng bàn thắng tất cả cầu thủ ghi được.
+ Có bao nhiêu Cầu thủ chuyên nghiệp ghi >=3 bàn thắng.

----------


## kimchingon

bochim.com:emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh:

----------


## Menbro102015

*Hôm nọ vào xem nhưng post từ tháng 5 rồi. Thôi đợi vài ngày nữa post thử bài [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*

----------


## Diemasp1

cái này quen quen ak naz....^^

----------

